# Solved: Unable to log in on games, load certain sites on I.E/Chrome but works on Fire



## BlueBoy208 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

I started realize this on the 30th of May. I thought it was just a network problem with the University internet (Resnet) which may or may not be the problem. I am waiting for them to reply on the issue. However, doing research about this and thinking about it more, it could be a possible malware which I would like to check with you guys to confirm.

Basically the problem is that I cannot get on certain sites with Internet Explorer (Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage) or Chrome (This web page is not available. Google Chrome's connection attempt to www.google.co.uk was rejected. The website may be down or your network may not be properly configured.). 
Google.com/google.co.uk is one of the sites that I cannot get on. However google.ca works. Also if I use the google toolbar WITHOUT pressing enter / clicking the search button, it works fine which allows me to see the results.
I cannot log in secure sites such as hotmail or even use the program Windows Live Mail. Same with trying to log on League of Legends and Diablo 3. However all the sites I cannot get on or log on in, works on Firefox. Also if I use Chrome's Incognito browser, google.com works fine but I still cannot log in on secure sites.
Programs such as Skype, MSN, Teamspeak3 works fine.
When I diagnose connection problems on I.E, it gives me no problems found. However when I diagnose the LAN, I get problems fond: "Your computer appears to be correctly configured, but the device or resource (DNS server) is not responding."

I have done a boot-time scan on Avast and got these results: http://i45.tinypic.com/3011ufc.png. Also I did a online microsoft system scan which I forgot which one it was and found a malware I think which was fixed?

I use proxy settings for ResNet and I have tried removing the settings but it doesn't change anything.

Below are my hijackthis log:


> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
> Scan saved at 06:28:30, on 03/06/2012
> Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
> ...


My attach.txt from DDS:


> .
> UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
> IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
> .
> ...


DDS.txt log:


> .
> DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64
> Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_31
> Run by Wesley at 6:34:29 on 2012-06-03
> ...


I hope you guys can help to confirm whether or not it may be a malware.


----------



## BlueBoy208 (Sep 21, 2006)

bump


----------



## BlueBoy208 (Sep 21, 2006)

Still looking for help, it's getting really frustrating, not being able to do what I usually do since Wednesday.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Run tdss killer from http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/solutions?qid=208280684

let it cure anything it fnds ( except SPTD.SYS or anything detected as UnsignedFile.Multi.Generic, which should be ignored) & then reboot

post back with its log

By default, the utility outputs the log into system disk (it is usually the disk with installed operating system, C:\) root folder.
Logs have names like: UtilityName.Version_Date_Time_log.txt.
E.g. C:\TDSSKiller.2.4.7_23.07.2010_15.31.43_log.txt


----------



## BlueBoy208 (Sep 21, 2006)

No threats found:



> 19:01:48.0137 29200	TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.7.36.0 May 21 2012 16:40:16
> 19:01:50.0138 29200	============================================================
> 19:01:50.0138 29200	Current date / time: 2012/06/04 19:01:50.0138
> 19:01:50.0138 29200	SystemInfo:
> ...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it doesn't look like malware & it is very likely to be your university network connection


----------



## BlueBoy208 (Sep 21, 2006)

Strange... How does some sites, including secure ones work only on Firefox? Even games that require log in not working...
I don't understand that lol


----------



## BlueBoy208 (Sep 21, 2006)

I asked one of my flat mates and he seems to have no problems with google on i.e. so it might really be something to do with my system...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I can't see any obvious signs of malware 
do the sites work if you rtemove the proxies & connect directly or do you have to connect via a proxy for the uni network to work 

In IE: Tools Menu -> Internet Options -> Connections Tab ->Lan Settings > uncheck "use a proxy server" or reconfigure the Proxy server again in case you have set it previously.

In Firefox in Tools Menu -> Options... -> Advanced Tab -> Network Tab -> "Settings" under Connection and uncheck the proxyserver, set it to No Proxy.


----------



## BlueBoy208 (Sep 21, 2006)

The proxy is there to connect to certain things like Skype and MSN which works. As stated in the OP, I tried removing it and trying but no difference.

However, I never tried it for Firefox and I just took off the proxy for it and what do you know, google doesn't work anymore. So I guess it is something to do with the proxy connection on their end but still strange how the sites work on Firefox with the proxy and do not on I.E/Chrome anymore. That doesn't make any sense lol.

Guess I have to wait till Wednesday for them to come in. Thanks for the help, I will wait till Wednesday to see what they say first and if they say it's not on their end then I'll post here again.

Edit: So I compared my Firefox settings, and saw it didn't have a "use automatic configuration script" like I.E/Chrome does so I just unticked that and it works now... I guess it really was their end since that's one of the settings that I have been using since September and what they give me to use... 

Once, again thanks for the help. I will mark this as solved.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

The only thing that I can think off easily is that google have changed to a HTTPS only url over the last couple of days and it is possible that the [proxy won't allow auto redirect to https sites 
try connectinmg to google uising https://google.co.uk not http://google.co.uk and see if taht works


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have also moved this to networking, in case anybody there can spot naything

The only other thing that I can see is you have multiple dns servers which might be confusing windows, although W7 normally copes well with that set up & only selects the correct dns server for the particular connection


----------

